# VW mki rabbit pick-up AWD TDI swap?



## WannaBeBunny (Jan 10, 2013)

Just curious if this has ever been done. This would be the swap I'd do if I ever had the money. I assume this would involve cutting up the whole buddy if even possible.


----------



## nbvwfan (Aug 15, 2007)

I have not seen one, but there is a thread somewhere of someone who started this platform, don't know whether it was completed and successful though, based off the Audi 4000


----------



## GT TDI Golf (Jan 27, 2003)

Yup. 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5901284-TDI-Haldex-Mk1-caddy


----------



## WannaBeBunny (Jan 10, 2013)

GT TDI Golf said:


> Yup.
> 
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5901284-TDI-Haldex-Mk1-caddy


This is cool, but I was talking about AWD too and don't beleive this one was, was it?


----------



## GT TDI Golf (Jan 27, 2003)

He's got a Haldex drivetrain from an Audi TT so I'm assuming that's what he's doing. It's going to take some extensive fab work to fit it in but it'll be awesome when completed!


----------



## WannaBeBunny (Jan 10, 2013)

GT TDI Golf said:


> He's got a Haldex drivetrain from an Audi TT so I'm assuming that's what he's doing. It's going to take some extensive fab work to fit it in but it'll be awesome when completed![/QUOTE
> 
> Okay, yeah wasn't trying to be a dick haha. But that'll be badass.


----------

